# manhole sealant



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

how do you seal the joints in your manholes? o-rings? ramneck? we tried the o-ring route, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much grief. our manufacturer casts them so dry, there's enough exposed aggregate in the o-ring seat, that it won't seal properly. so we've gone to using 2 rings of ramnek ....1 on each lip of the joint, "knock on wood"...for the most part, works


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

C'mon Day...it's not "Manhole" it's "Personhole" There's women on this forum...sheesh


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I have (4) manufacturers in my area that all make good prducts. Sealing joints is a non-issue as gaskets are s-o-p.
That being said, gaskets do fail from time to time so when we have a job that requires vacuum testing we'll wipe the exterior joints well with pipe mastic. When subjected to a vacuum a bad joint will typically suck the tar in and self-seal.
We work in one jurisdiction that in addition to gaskets you have to parge the joints with grout on the inside and out and coat the outside parging with foundation coating; it's absolutely idiotic.
Good trick for manholes that require


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

It's been over 20 years since I worked on your type of pipe work. There wasn't much testing then. You guy's make me miss that type of work.

Nick


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

there are those that cuss all the testing. we like it. for the simple reason it's gotten rid of scab contractors, allowing us to do a good job, and get paid a fair price to do it. on most jobs, testing is a pay item.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

lets see.....Storm sewer manholes, up in MN they use self lubing rubber gaskets. They're kinda cool to use, no more pipe soap behind your ears, and makes a squish and snap sound when it seets. Some inspectors want you to mud up the joints, most don't. Up there they rarely use ramnek anymore which, I disagreed with during the summer but loved during the winter! In Mo. we always use ramnek and grout everything.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Butyl rubber sealant. The stuff that looks like a rope. We put a layer on each lip, so there is 2 layers on each joint.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino,
i don't know about other parts of the world...but that is what we call "ram-nek


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> ..but that is what we call "ram-nek


Ram-nek???????? We cal it "ram*s*-nek" :jester:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> It's been over 20 years since I worked on your type of pipe work. There wasn't much testing then. You guy's make me miss that type of work.
> 
> Nick


Nick,
If I read one more post from you saying you miss doing what Day, and Pipe do I'm going to drown myself in the next flooded cellar hole I dig.:jester: :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy I miss doing what Day, and Pipe do!

Nick


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

How I miss doing what Day, and Pipe do!

Nick


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Gee I miss doing what Day, and Pipe do!

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

:laughing: :laughing: Just so you know, I can't swim!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Neither can I!

Nick

This is starting to concern me.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't tell me you're color blind!:jester:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No,

Hallelujah

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Neither am !!! OMG...Could it be?:w00t:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> rino,
> i don't know about other parts of the world...but that is what we call "ram-nek


Is that the brand name ??

Around here everyone calls it butyl rope.


----------

